
Show HN: 3,600 editable crowdsourced academic profiles of CS Profs - swallis
http://drafty.cs.brown.edu/professors/#hackernews
======
swallis
Wanted to share a computer science resource a couple of us in the HCI group at
Brown have put together. It’s a crowd-editable spreadsheet of data of ~3,600
computer science professors. For example, where they got their degrees,
subfield of expertise, their join year and rank, etc...

It might be useful if you’re applying to Ph.D. programs or faculty positions,
seeking external collaborators, or just to better understand hiring trends in
CS departments.

------
detaro
I only get popups with errors like this and can't see any data.

[http://pastebin.com/mjymEFh7](http://pastebin.com/mjymEFh7)

~~~
swallis
Thanks! It has been fixed. :)

